# Good Esther Commentary?



## Contra Marcion (Jan 20, 2009)

There seems to be a lack of good, modern commentaries on Esther. Can anyone recommend one?


----------



## Reformed Christian (Jan 20, 2009)

*Best Commentaries*

If you've never seen this site, it is a fantastic resource for Commentaries:

Commentaries on Esther / BestCommentaries.com / Bible Commentary reviews, ratings, and prices

You can also check out their "Best" picks - from user reviews.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Poimen (Jan 20, 2009)

Ian Duguid's commentary on Esther is excellent.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the one he did for the Reformed Expository series (or something like that). It is great.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations. Pastor Kok, I placed an order for Duguid's commentary today. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------

